# Fertilizer Plant for Indiana



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

A new $1billion nitrogen fertilizer plant to be opened in Indiana in 2016.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com...ned_in_indiana/


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I think another is going up around Sioux City.Maybe get these N prices back down?NG is at it's lows but anhydrouse is near its highs.Vasoline anyone?


----------

